# Hallo ich bin neu hier :)



## Kumpel (4. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir wohnen im Bergischen Land und sind zur Zeit noch in der Bauphase von unserem Teich. Wir freuen uns am Erfahrungsaustausch teilzunehmen zu dürfen und wünschen Euch nachträglich einen guten und gesunden Start ins neue Jahr 2017.

LG Kumpel


----------



## Michael H (4. Jan. 2017)

Dann mal ein Hallo und viel Spaß bei den ganzen Teich Verrückten .

Dein Loch im Garten ist ja fast fertig , kannst vielleicht noch eine Bau Doku nachschieben.


----------



## Kumpel (4. Jan. 2017)

...wenn ich damit fertig bin kommt die DOKU


----------



## Teich4You (4. Jan. 2017)

Hallo


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

50 000 Liter hört sich gut an, sollen Fische rein, Naturteich oder Schwimmteich, wie wird gefiltert und gepumpt?
Fragen über Fragen, und Bilder sehen wir auch gern.


----------



## Kumpel (17. Jan. 2017)

Hallöchen anbei die versprochenen Fotos .....im Augenblick ist Winterpause


----------



## Kumpel (17. Jan. 2017)

Geplant bzw. gebaut haben wir einen Schwimmteich bzw. Saunabecken mit Filterteich. Im Damm befinden sich 2 Schächte. Im ersten Schacht befinden sich 2 Schieber zum Absprerren und regeln beider Teiche. Das große Becken hat eine Sedimentfalle... hier planen wir den Anschluss von einer Oase Screenmatic 2 60000 Set. Auf dem Bild mit dem Bagger erkennt Ihr eine kleine Bodenplatte. Dort werden  die Screenmatic später unterbingen und um den Filter einen Brunnen klinkern. Im zweiten Dammschacht werden wir eine Niedersannungspumpe plazieren und durch den Unterdruck im Filterteich das Wasser vom großen Becken zirkulieren lassen. Mit einem kleinen Bachlauf soll das Wasser bzw. die Zrikulation bewerkstelligt werden. Koibesatz ist vorerst nicht geplant. Mit der Zielsaugtechnick und der Scrennmatic 2 gehennwir davon aus, dass (ohne Fischbesatz) die Wasserqualität sichergestellt ist.

PS Für Ideen und Meinungen sind wir immer Dankbar,


----------



## fisherlaverna (17. Jan. 2017)

Hallo herzlich Willkommen, bin auch neu hier . Lasse mal einen schönen Gruß aus Berlin da...

fisherlaverna


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2017)

Ist ein Skimmer geplant? Wieviel Liter/Stunde sollen den über die Sedimentfalle laufen, und welchen Querschnitt hat die Saugleitung der Sedimentfalle?


----------



## Kumpel (18. Jan. 2017)

geplant ist ein Schwimmskimmer, der über eine Niedervoltpumpe vom Filtereich durch unterdruck angesaugt wird.


Die Sedimentfalle hat 40mm Saugrohr. Mit der Pumpe von der Screenmatic 2. :

*Technische Daten Pumpe:*


Abmessungen (LxBxH): 340 x 280 x 165 mm
Nennspannung: 220 - 240 V / 50/60 Hz
Leistungsaufnahme: 145 Watt
Stromkabellänge: 10 m
Nettogewicht: 5,40 kg
Liter pro Minute max.: 260 l/min.
Liter pro Stunde max.: 15600 l/h
Meter Wassersäule max.: 5,20 m
Anschluss Druckseite: 2"
Anschluss Saugseite: 2"
Anschluss für Schläuche: 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2",
sollte es klappen.......das große Becken hat komplett Gefälle zur Sedimentfalle


LG Dieter


----------



## Kumpel (18. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Roland,

geplant ist Schwimmskimmer, der über einen Niedervoltpumpe aus dem Filterteich durch Unterdruck angesteuert wird.

Querschnitt Sedimentsaugleitung 40 mm... mit der geplanten Pumpe der Screenmatic 2 :

*Technische Daten Pumpe:*


Abmessungen (LxBxH): 340 x 280 x 165 mm
Nennspannung: 220 - 240 V / 50/60 Hz
Leistungsaufnahme: 145 Watt
Stromkabellänge: 10 m
Nettogewicht: 5,40 kg
Liter pro Minute max.: 260 l/min.
Liter pro Stunde max.: 15600 l/h
Meter Wassersäule max.: 5,20 m
Anschluss Druckseite: 2"
Anschluss Saugseite: 2"
Anschluss für Schläuche: 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/2", 2"
Filterzulauffläche: 1000 cm²
Grobschmutzförderung max.: 11 mm
Elektronisch regulierbar
Getaucht u. trocken austellbar
Garantie (+Anforderungsgarantie): 3 + 2 Jahre

sollte es klappen.

PS: Dein Schwimmteich ist schick.

BG Dieter


----------



## troll20 (18. Jan. 2017)

Kumpel schrieb:


> Niedervoltpumpe


Und 


Kumpel schrieb:


> Nennspannung: 220 - 240 V


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Jan. 2017)

Wenn die 230 V Pumpe die 15600 l (realer Flow vielleicht noch 12000L) komplett über die eine Sedimentfalle zieht, hast du hoffentlich die Saugleitung in mind. 110mm verlegt. Denn sonst wird es eng. Auch der Gesamtquerschnitt des Lochblechs könnte etwas knapp sein.

Wenn die Kleinspannungspumpe direkt am Skimmer saugt, wird der gesamte über den Skimmer angesaugte Schmutz in der Pumpe geschreddert.

Warum eine Pumpe 230 V und die andere in Kleinspannung?


----------



## Kumpel (18. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Roland,

danke für die Hinweise.

Der Skimmer wird indirekt angesaugt ...Zielsaugtechnik. Niedervoltpumpe werde ich im - mit Wassergefüllten - Dammschacht plaziern. Der Schacht hat einen 70 MM Zulauf ca 15 cm unterhalb vom Wasserspiegel im Filterteich.

Das Lochblech ( 25 b x 6h x 100 L) von der Sedimentfalle hat eine Lochung von ca 8-9mm. Die Pumpe der Screenmatic für die Sedimentfalle soll regelbar sein und ich kann auch nicht sagen ob das alles so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Theoretisch brauche ich nur die Pumpe der Screenmatic ...da ich ich vorsorglich noch einen Zugang vom Dammschacht zum Brunnen gelegt habe. Somit habe ich mir die Option offen gehalten mit einer Pumpe durch Ventile entweder Sedimentfalle oder Zirkulation Unterdruck Zielsaugtechnik anzusteuern. Die Niedervoltpumpe ist optional für einen noch im Planung befindlichen Bachlauf vorgesehen.

LG Dieter


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Jan. 2017)

Willkommen......
Manchmal.....ist es besser früher zu fragen. ...

Ich vermute....Du hast hier einen netten Technikgemischtwarenladen geplant oder planen lassen.

Das 40mm Rohr von der Sedimentfalle (da ist wirklich irgendwann viel Sediment drin) geht in eine Kiste?

Wer hat Euch nur zu diesem 40mm Röhrchen geraten???
Und in der Kiste liegt die 230V Pumpe im Wasser?
230V Pumpen haben getaucht  nix im Schwimmbad zu suchen.......

Das Wasser aus der Sedimentfalle läuft also per Schwerkraft zur Pumpenkiste??
Da wird es interessant, welcher Differenzpegel sich bei 15m3/h Pumpleistung einstellt.

Screenmatic.....würde ich überdenken......Trommelfilter gibt es günstiger..

Und Pumpen sollten hinter dem ersten Filter eingebaut werden.
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch etwas umplanen.


----------



## Kumpel (19. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten, 

vielen Dank für Deine Eingabe.

Die 230 V Pumpe wird selbstverständlich nicht im Wasser stehen sondern ausserhalb und diese saugt das Wasser aus der Sedimentfalle. Rein theoretisch dürfte das 40 mm Rohr wegen der 8mm Lochung von der Falle nie verstopfen.

Trommelfilter wäre sicherlich eine gute Alternative...kannst du was empfehlen?...am besten klein und kompakt mit UV und Filter ...sozusagen als ein Set..hierzu hatte ich nichts gefunden ..daher die Planung mit Sreemmatic Set
VG Dieter


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Jan. 2017)

Du hast einen schicken Teich gebaut.
Da musst Du bitte sicher noch etwas ins Detail gehen.
Hier kommen ja öfter mal Fragen zu GFK...
.........

Eine Teichpumpe vor dem Filter ist immer ungünstig.
Die Pumpe bekommt den Dreck ab....schreddert ih  kleiner und wird auf Dauer mehr verschleißen. 

Wer was anderes behauptet, der verkauft gerne gepumpte Filter..

Durch das dünne Röhrchen  bricht Dir die Pumpe an Hand der Kennlinie ein...
Besser wäre ein KG 110 für BA und Skimmer...
Direkt in einen Trommelfilter z.B..in Schwerkraft...Pumpe ..Pflanzenfilter und Rückläufe
----
Skimmer:
Welchen Schwimmskimmer hast Du geplant?
Mir ist kein Modell bekannt, das für Schwerkraftbetrieb vom Hersteller konzipiert ist.


----------



## Zacky (19. Jan. 2017)

Wenn eh' alles aus dem Teich gepumpt wird, würde ich so gar schon zu einem Vliesfilter mit Biostufe greifen. Die meisten Vlieser sind für gepumpte Anlagen.


----------



## Kumpel (20. Jan. 2017)

Habe mich noch nicht für einen bestimmten Skimmer entscheiden können.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Jan. 2017)

Seriöse Hersteller geben bei ihren Skimmern die benötigte stündliche Saugleistung an. Deine 40er Leitung an der Sedimentfalle gefällt mir gar nicht, aber das wurde ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Kumpel (27. Jan. 2017)

Anbei der Querschnitt.

Nun bin ich verunsichert, ob das wirklich die Pumpe überhaupt schafft ......Zuleitung bis zur Pumpe PVC 40MM ca 1,80 Meter lang und dann auch noch 3 x 87 Grad Bögen   ....Hinter der Pumpe bis zum Filter ca. 1.30 Meter

Lt Online Druckverlust Umrechner komme ich folgendes Ergebnis (Pumpe 12.000 L/H):
Strömungsgeschwindigkeit: 2,2 m/s
Rohrlänge 1,8 Meter Durchmesse 40mm
Druckverlust: 21,4 mbar
0,02 bar
Rohrbogen 87 Grad
Druckverlust: 7,53 mbar
0,01 bar .......als bei drei Bögen 0,3 Bar

Insgesamt dürften somit 0,5 Bar Druckverlust bei der Zuleitung entstehen. Leider find ich keine Informationen, wie hoch der Ansaugdruck bei Oase Pumpen ist.
Gerne würde ich Eure Meinung dazu hören......vorab danke

Gruss


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Jan. 2017)

Die Förderhöhe ist die Höhe vom Wasserspiegel bis zum höchsten Punkt der Pumpenleitung zum Filter, die Teichtiefe spielt keine Rolle.
Bei einer Leitungslänge von 3,1m  und drei 87° Bogen einem Rohrquerschnitt von 40 mm und einer Pumpenleistung von 12000 l/h ergibt sich eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 3,27m/sek. und ein Druckverlust von 310 mbar.

Hinzu kommt noch die Förderhöhe die ich nach deiner Zeichnung auf max. 1.0 m schätze. 1.0 m Förderhöhe entsprechen 100 mbar, also entsteht ein Gesamtdruckverlust von etwa 410 mbar = 4,1 m Förderhöhe.

Das ist eine Menge Zeugs, schau dir doch mal die Kennlinie deiner Pumpe an, ich fürchte da kommt nicht mehr viel aus dem Schlauch.

Laut Kennlinie müssten es noch 55l/min. = 3300 l/h sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Jan. 2017)

Wäre die Saugleitung mit 1,8m Länge vom Bodenablauf zur Pumpe in 110er Rohr ausgeführt würde sich der Gesamtdruckverlust auf 136 mbar verringern.

Bei 1,36 m Förderhöhe bringt deine Pumpe 195 l/min. = 11 700 l/h


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Jan. 2017)

Kumpel schrieb:


> Lt Online Druckverlust Umrechner komme ich folgendes Ergebnis (Pumpe 12.000 L/H):
> Strömungsgeschwindigkeit: 2,2 m/s
> Rohrlänge 1,8 Meter Durchmesse 40mm
> Druckverlust: 21,4 mbar
> ...


Also irgendwie komme ich da nicht mit? 1 bar sind 1000mbar OK also sind 1 mbar = 0,001 bar
Somit sind 21,4 mbar dann 0,0214 bar.... soweit so gut.
Rohrbogen 87 Grad Druckverlust: 7,53 mbar sind 0,00753 bar und das drei mal sind
0,00753 bar+0,00753 bar+0,00753 bar = 0,0214 bar und nicht 0,3 bar. Da ist eine Stelle zu wenig.
Also 0,0214 bar + 0,0214 bar = 0,0428 bar und nicht 0,5bar...???

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du gemacht hast an diesem Online Druckverlust Umrechner. Mich verwundert das du zwei mal auf diese 0,0214 bar kommst. Egal vertraue da eher auf die Abschätzung von Roland. Wobei mir die 4,1 m auch noch ein bisschen viel für ein 1.8 m Rohr vor kommen....



http://www.druckverlust.de/


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Jan. 2017)

Kam mir jetzt auch etwas hoch vor, habe jetzt noch mal gerrechnet.

http://www.genesis.de/shop/druckverlust-konfigurator/#result

Bei 12000l/h, 3 Winkel 87° bei 40er Rohr und einer Förderhöhe von 1 m komme ich aber immer noch auf einen Druckverlust von 330 mbar = 3,3 m Förderhöhe.


----------



## Kumpel (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen und vielen Dank für Eure Berechnungen. Am besten wäre wohl ein Testlauf mit verschiedenen Pumpen.....und so wie es ausschaut, wird wohl demnächst mein Stromzähler ans schwitzen kommen.


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Jan. 2017)

@Kumpel 

Schau dir doch  mal die Kennlinie deiner Pumpe an, und lass dich am besten anhand deiner Verrohrungsdaten von Oase beraten.


----------



## Michael H (28. Jan. 2017)

Kumpel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen und vielen Dank für Eure Berechnungen. Am besten wäre wohl ein Testlauf mit verschiedenen Pumpen.....



Hallo
Denke mal da wird es drauf hinaus laufen . 
Berechnungen alles schön und gut , vielleicht sieht es in der Praxis ein wenig anders aus .


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Jan. 2017)

und wenn du eine regelbare Pumpe kaufst??


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2017)

Hallo.

man kann natürlich mit verschiedenen Pumpen experementieren bis es in etwa passt. Man kann auch eine große regelbare Pumpe nehmen die man dann vielleicht herunterregeln muss.

Der Knackpunkt liegt aber an der Verrohrung. Hier wird in jedem zweiten Bautröt darauf hingewiesen das eine 110er Saugleitung für ca. 8000 -  9000l/h geeignet ist.
@Kumpel will aber 12000l/h durch eine 40er Leitung ziehen. Auch wenn die Leitung vom Bodenablauf zur Pumpe nur 1,8 m lang ist, halte ich das für sehr grenzwertig.

Leider ist die Verrohrung ja schon einbetoniert und laminiert. Das ist ärgerlich, aber ich würde es trotzdem ändern.Denn so lange der Teich besteht wird die Hydraulik nicht stimmen. Es entstehen höhere Kosten für den Kauf der Pumpe, und auch die Betriebskosten der Pumpe ( Strom ) können sich durchaus verdoppeln.

Die 1,3 m Druckleitung ( Pumpe zum Filter ) würde ich in 50 mm verlegen, und Bögen mit max. 45° verwenden. Auch wenn Filter und Pumpe nur einen 11/2" Anschluß haben, dafür gibt es passende Übergänge.


----------



## Kumpel (29. Jan. 2017)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt. Alternativ könnte ich mir vorstellen, mit einer Absaugung mit minimal 4000 Liter stündlich klarzukommen. Ohne Fischbesatz und Pflanzen im großen Becken + zusätzliche Filterung durch den Filterteich könnte es klappen. Allerdings müsste dann auch später auf Fischbesatz
  verzichten


----------



## Kumpel (4. Feb. 2017)

Theoretisch könnte  die Aquamax ecoPremium 20000 noch eine ausreichende Wassermenge ( lt. Kennlinie  ca. 120 x 60= 7200 Liter ) für die  Screenmatic 40000 liefern wenn man von ca.330 mbar ausgeht...oder was meint Ihr...
LG





Was meint Ihr?


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Feb. 2017)

Hallo, 

die 330 mbar waren für die 12 000l Pumpe berechnet, aber egal. Du siehst ja wie sich die reale Fördermenge ändert wenn der Druckverlust geringer wird. Wenn du das Beispiel aus Beitrag "23" nimmst  "1,36 m"  Förderhöhe verdoppelt sich die Fördermenge von 120l auf 240l alleine das wäre mir die eine Änderung der Verrohrung wert. Von den höheren Verbrauchskosten will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Feb. 2017)

Flex
110er Rohr
Bisschen Beton
Glasmatte...Harz und Endbeschichtung ist doch bestimmt noch über.


----------



## Kumpel (24. Okt. 2017)

Ein paar neue Fotos          
 ü


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Okt. 2017)

Das sieht ja richtig schick aus


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2017)

Na das nenn ich mal eine effektive Idee.
Das Filterhaus / Wasserfallhaus gleich mit einen Holzbackofen ausgestattet so das man im Winter den Teich gleichzeitig beheizen und noch Pizza backen, kann. Aber wo hast du das Ofenrohr versteckt


----------



## Koi Freunde Odenwald (28. Okt. 2017)

Hallo, wollte uns auch kurz vorstellen
Wir wohnen im schönen Odenwald und sind nun 5 Jahre dem Koivirus verfallen.
Unser Teich hat 35tausend Liter...Er ist unser stolz und unsere Ruhepause nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag...Wir genießen jede freie Minuten im Garten am Teich mit unseren Kois..Es gab wie bei fast jedem Neuling Höhen und tiefen. LG in die Runde


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Koifreunde, eine sehr schöne Teichanlage. Sind die Bilder im Album noch aktuell? Aus welcher Ecke des Odenwald seid ihr denn ? Ich wohne in 63927 noch im Odenwald, kann aber direkt in den Spessart spucken.


----------



## Koi Freunde Odenwald (28. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Trampelkraut...Ja die Bilder sind aktuell außer das Bild vom Winter und der Abdeckung...Das diesjährige abdecken werden wir am Montag in Angriff nehmen...
Wir wohnen 74838 das ist in der nähe von Buchen...


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Okt. 2017)

Na, dann wohnen wir so ca. 40 km auseinander.


----------



## Koi Freunde Odenwald (28. Okt. 2017)

Na das ist ja heutzutage keine Entfernung mehr...fahre jeden Tag knapp 50km zur Arbeit .


----------



## Kumpel (12. Aug. 2018)

So langsam wird es fertig


----------



## koile (13. Aug. 2018)

Sauber geschafft,der Schaltschrank ist der Hammer,für mich der wichtigste Schalter ist der vom Kühlschrank,
denn wer will schon warmes Bier.


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2018)

koile schrieb:


> der Schaltschrank ist der Hammer


... und in heutiger Always-Online-Time absolut unhackbar.  like



koile schrieb:


> für mich der wichtigste Schalter ist der vom Kühlschrank,
> denn wer will schon warmes Bier.


Stimmt. Gut, dass der deswegen deaktiviert wurde. like

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kumpel (13. Aug. 2018)




----------



## koile (13. Aug. 2018)

Der Himmel auf Erden,


----------



## DbSam (13. Aug. 2018)

Herrlich.  
Ein total sympathischer @Kumpel 

Kritik:
Im obersten Fach ist noch etwas Stauraum frei. 


Gruß Carsten


Edit: 
PS:
Sogar das Obst-und-Gemüse-Schubfach ist hier mit genießbarem und sinnvollen Inhalt gefüllt.
Muss ich unbedingt meiner Frau zeigen.


----------

